# Girls with short hair?



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Thread over.


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm sure you generally want to know what guys think...but I have had my hair shorter than hers. Truthfully, yes I did get some comments, but I thought the hair was dead sexy and that is all that mattered in the end. Generally, most guys that I have dated preferred long hair, but me having short hair was not a relationship deal breaker. You should style your hair based on your own opinion. That's my opinion. lol :yes


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm gonna post of pic of the super short hair. brb.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Nah, girls and guys can answer. I'm more concerned with what other girls think, honestly. Guys can answer, though.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Depends on your bone structure. We could give you a more concrete answer if you posted a picture of yourself. I'd say consult a hairstylist.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Why do women cut their hair short like that? Is it more comfortable or easier to take care of? But since you asked, I've never seen a woman look better with short hair than long.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

coldmorning said:


> Why do women cut their hair short like that? Is it more comfortable or easier to take care of?


I just like the style. There is no ulterior reason beyond that. My only concern is getting mistaken for Eli Wallach.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Well, I think you'll have to post a picture so we can make a proper assessment.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I like short hair on certain gurls.

Like if they have prominent cheekbones and pretty eyes then yeah you're pretty much sorted.

That's just my individual opinion though.


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

I couldn't get my scanner to work so I had to take a pic of the pics. lol
I don't know if they will be seeable.


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

coldmorning said:


> Why do women cut their hair short like that? Is it more comfortable or easier to take care of? But since you asked, I've never seen a woman look better with short hair than long.


because some of us happen to like it. :yes


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I like girls w/ short hair.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Get a haircut like Trinity's.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

solasum said:


> Get a haircut like Trinity's.


Who's Trinity?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

From The Matrix. Do it, it's awesome.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

ncislover said:


> I couldn't get my scanner to work so I had to take a pic of the pics. lol


I think you look cute. I'm kinda hesitant to hack my hair off, but I really do like how it looks on other girls (and some.... not so much). If enough people say it looks okay on women, I'll do it.


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

you gonna put up a picture?
there are very few faces that will absolutely not go with short hair contrary to what people may think. it is all about how you style it. if you do it, you should spend the extra money to go to a good stylist, don't go to supercuts.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

This is Trinity.








[


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

ncislover said:


> if you do it, you should spend the extra money to go to a good stylist, don't go to supercuts.


Hah, oh no, I have this fantastic little manstylist that I go to (He's adorable and he thinks I'd look "fierce" with really short hair ala Winona Rider, which is what sparked my thread). I just wanted to know if people, in general, think girls look better/worse with short hair. I just wanted more opinions before I make any rash decisions.


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

Drella said:


> Hah, oh no, I have this fantastic little manstylist that I go to (He's adorable and he thinks I'd look "fierce" with really short hair ala Winona Rider, which is what sparked my thread). I just wanted to know if people, in general, think girls look better/worse with short hair.


oh ok cool. i love winona's hair like that. trinity - not so much, but just my opinion. either may look great on you.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I think you should do it.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I got my long hair cut a few months ago and I'm glad I did it. But now, I'm growing my hair out again. Not because I regret my decision, but because I'm ready for a change.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Personally I like long hair a lot better than short hair on a girl. 

But people's opinions will vary.. If you like it for yourself, go for it. If you don't like it.. well.. at least it'll grow back.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Maybe I'm not one to ask because I'm not like most people. Plus, I like men with long hair.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

i had short hair, a la winona, for years- but this was largely b/c i used to dye the hell out of my hair and it would have become quite damaged otherwise.

honestly, i say go for it if that's the look you want. day to day, styling is a breeze- just be prepared for the higher maintenance of having to get it cut more often (like every three weeks or so), or else it can become shapeless or (even worse) mullet-esque. its also a ***** to grow out, so you could get stuck in a 'short hair rut'- i had to suffer through a pretty painful grow out period. but, overall, i loved it, and still debate cutting it off again on a regular basis. 

and, like someone else said, be sure to go to a skilled stylist (and it seems like you already know one), lest you end up looking more rob schneider than winona ryder! i think it can be sexy if executed correctly, but this is from a female perspective.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I think ncislover pulls off that look nicely. 

If you trust your stylist, Drella, then go for it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Drella said:


>


I usually prefer long hair on gals but there are exceptions & you found a pic of one of them


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I like short hair on girls, for sure. It can actually make them a bit intimidating for some reason, but in that case it's probably because it makes them look super hot. When I see a girl with short hair that dresses unique/cool (to me) I can only think she would not want much to do with me in my K-Mart jeans and bicycle for transportation.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I like it. It's a classy and confident look.


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

solasum said:


> I got my long hair cut a few months ago and I'm glad I did it. But now, I'm growing my hair out again. Not because I regret my decision, but because I'm ready for a change.


ditto about the growing it out


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, personally I find that virtually all women look better with longer hair. Sure, Winona pulls off the short hair well, but don't you think she looks much better with even slightly longer hair?










Sure, it's all a matter of personal taste and style, but I find that longer hair is almost always better. To me. =P


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I think if you have fine, elfin features then hair _that _short looks good.

Up until a couple of years ago, I had short hair. I always made sure it was cut with little "whispies" edging my face, and long bangs, to make it more feminine. I have really curly Irish hair, so having it short was matter of convenience for me.

Below is similar to how I used have my hair. I blow dried it straight.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm thinking more like "Rosemary's Baby" short.... no long anything.


njodis said:


> Well, personally I find that virtually all women look better with longer hair. Sure, Winona pulls off the short hair well, but don't you think she looks much better with even slightly longer hair?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly? I think she looks a million times better with short hair. I don't think she's attractive at all there.... That's why I'm wondering if my perception is off or something.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

Short hair like that looks good on some women.

I ended up with it a few years ago on accident when a hair "stylist" totally butchered my hair. The result in fixing it, made it super short. I thought it didn't look good on me and i was pretty upset, but for only a short while. Then i got used to dealing with it. It wasn't a big deal anymore, and it grew back. Plus i met a guy at the time who was a "longer hair" type, but we ended up together and for a few years for that matter. So... i think for guys, hair length doesn't matter if they really like you.

So what i'm tryin to say is, give it a try. You could absolutely love it! And you'll be thinking to yourself why you didn't do it sooner. I thought that when i first got the hair style i got now. But if you don't like it, it'll suck for a short time, but then you'll get used to it. And eventually it will grow back.


----------



## rocky (Oct 14, 2006)

I much prefer longer hair on women, at least shoulder length. Short hair looks too boyish to me. I've never been attracted to a girl with short hair, to me one of the most beautiful and feminine features about a woman is her hair.


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

Drella said:


> I'm thinking more like "Rosemary's Baby" short.... no long anything.
> 
> Honestly? I think she looks a million times better with short hair. I don't think she's attractive at all there.... That's why I'm wondering if my perception is off or something.


NO YOUR PERCEPTION IS NOT OFF! don't think that. It is just a difference of opinions. I happen to totally 100% agree with you on this. I think she looks way better with short hair.
You will find a lot of people who think that all women look better with long hair (there are a few here that have said that). It is ingrained in our society as well that women should NOT have rosemary's baby haircuts unless they are grannies. =)
don't worry. don't worry. dye your hair green if you want to. =)
also, wink wink..if someone is attracted to someone based on their hair then they are superficial anyway. =)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think only some girls can pull it off. 

I think you need a really strong face with awesome bone structure. Since we're being totally superficial here, I think it only really works if you're on the slim side (maybe that's because that means your bone structure stands out more). If you face isn't your strongest feature, it might be a risk. Even Tyra only cuts her models' hair short if their face is fab.

If you can pull it off, I think it conveys confidence. I'm always intimidated by girls who have the guts to cut thier hair really short.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I love short hair on women. I even sort of love it on myself. I'm only growing it out because it requires frequent hair cuts and I hate hair cuts.


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I think only some girls can pull it off.
> 
> I think you need a really strong face with awesome bone structure. Since we're being totally superficial here, I think it only really works if you're on the slim side (maybe that's because that means your bone structure stands out more). If you face isn't your strongest feature, it might be a risk. Even Tyra only cuts her models' hair short if their face is fab.
> 
> If you can pull it off, I think it conveys confidence. I'm always intimidated by girls who have the guts to cut thier hair really short.


lol. yeah well it must be true then if tyra does it. :roll


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Chop it off sister and get it out of your system. Its not a crime you know.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I think only some girls can pull it off.
> 
> I think you need a really strong face with awesome bone structure. Since we're being totally superficial here, I think it only really works if you're on the slim side (maybe that's because that means your bone structure stands out more). If you face isn't your strongest feature, it might be a risk. Even Tyra only cuts her models' hair short if their face is fab.
> 
> If you can pull it off, I think it conveys confidence. I'm always intimidated by girls who have the guts to cut thier hair really short.


I'm thin with really over-exaggerated facial features (Huge eyes, arched cartoon satan eyebrows, a really tiny nose and small lips) and a tiny child-like head.... my stylist specifically said Winona Rider short hair, so I guess he thinks I'd pull it off. It's a bit drastic, though. I don't know. I already have social anxiety; it's thinking that so many people will be repulsed by my appearance that puts me off..

Edit: I just realized how hot I sound.... an infant's head and enormous googly eyes, try to contain yourselves, boys.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

Drella said:


> I'm thin with really over-exaggerated facial features (Huge eyes, arched brows, a really tiny nose and small lips) and a tiny child-like head.... my stylist specifically said Winona Rider short hair, so I guess he thinks I'd pull it off. It's a bit drastic, though. I don't know. I already have social anxiety; it's thinking that so many people will be repulsed by my appearance that puts me off..


it sounds like you could pull it off. i say go for it- doll-like/pixie-ish features are generally well suited for short cuts. but i'm an all or nothing kinda chick, so take that w/ a grain of salt... i don't think anyone would be repulsed. but it does put a lot of emphasis on your face, etc... i generally found that i would, on occasion, have to wear more makeup than usual when i had short hair to counteract the 'masculine' aspects of having that type of cut, even though i have feminine features... do you trust your stylist? if he hasn't led you astray before, i say do it. why not? although i understand your apprehension, perhaps it will be liberating.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Drella said:


> I'm thin with really over-exaggerated facial features (Huge eyes, arched cartoon satan eyebrows, a really tiny nose and small lips) and a tiny child-like head.... my stylist specifically said Winona Rider short hair, so I guess he thinks I'd pull it off. It's a bit drastic, though. I don't know. I already have social anxiety; it's thinking that so many people will be repulsed by my appearance that puts me off..
> 
> Edit: I just realized how hot I sound.... an infant's head and enormous googly eyes, try to contain yourselves, boys.


I think the Winona Ryder short hair is one of the more flattering short hair styles. Short, but with enough layery pieces so it kindof balances out. I think the huge eyes, tiny nose and small lips would work well with short hair (better than small eyes large nose and huge lips).

It seems like the main issue here is whether or not you'd feel comfortable with your haircut, no matter how it looked. I have never heard any females, at least, ranting about their hatred of short hair cuts. If that helps.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

It looks the most flattering I think when there are long bangs and the the hair covers the ears at least and can be pulled back behind the ears or not. But cutting your hair really really short will allow it to grow out healthy without split ends if you have that now.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Go for it, Drella. I had short hair a few years ago.

My biggest issue was that I would have to wash it everyday and in the mornings, not at night. Otherwise, it would stick up in strange places and not sit right.

So, I grew it back out when I had early morning classes, b/c I'm not a morning person and wanted to shower at night so I could have a few extra precious moments of sweet, blissful sleep.

My second biggest issue was growing it out. It will mullet. I repeat: It *will* mullet.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I wish I looked good in short hair but it is just not becoming on me.

I have shoulder length naturally curly hair that is horrible unless I straighten it somewhat with a flat iron and then ironically recurl it to make it the way I want. Its a lot of work. There are many days it just ends up in a ponytail. I really dont like the maintenance that comes along with longer hair.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

It depends on the person. I've seen short hair that looks really great on some people, I don't think it would wok on me though. Wish I'd tried it when I was younger though.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I like this vampires hairstyle from Twilight.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Not a personal fan, I don't really like short hair on guys or girls.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I personally think women generally look better with long hair, though I can certainly see reasons why a woman might want shorter hair.

Long ago my hair was quite long and I recall what a pain in the a** it was. I can remember walking to school in winter and my hair would freeze as it had yet to dry from being washed. Letting it air dry would take a couple hours. My hair would get soaked with sweat in summer -- it was hot as hell to have all that hair. And it would always be falling in front of my eyes. There was also the problem of spit ends.

Now my hair can be measured in millimeters and I can dry my head faster than I can dry my hands. And I don't have to worry about it blowing around in the wind -- even a tornado could not change my hairstyle.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I think Wynona Rider is hot ... umm what was the question again? :lol

Umm yeah I don't think short hair looks bad on a girl; it can look really cute actually. You only live once, I say give it a try.


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

I love pixie/elfin style hair cuts...but you do need the features to make it work and it sounds like you've got them, Drella, so go for it.

I had wild, crazy hair that was thick and I couldn't do a thing with it...I went short(ish) and now all I have to do is dry it off quick and run the straightener through it...takes 10 minutes and I'm usually half happy with the result, lol.

I never had a hang up with getting my haircut, though, or getting bright colours put through...or whatever...I think it has to do with my apathetic ways, so whatever happens, happens with my hair.

Still think you should do it, though...Winona looks hot in that pixie pic.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't mind short hair on girls. If you are confident with it being short then go for it.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I like any length of hair on a girl, even bald. I say try it out at least, it will always grow back if you don't like it. I especially like the Rosemary's Baby look where short hair is concerned.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

God yes.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## naomi (Oct 30, 2005)

It really does depend on bone structure and face shape. Very few people can pull off either really short or really long hair. I just had about 5 inches chopped off my hair (too much for my taste, stylist got too scissor happy) but I've gotten lots of compliments on it. I've always gotten more compliments when my hair is short than long, but that was from other women. The bottom line is do YOU like it? Does it fit your facial shape/structure? and is it you? Nothing else matters. A lot of polls I have read say that guys/girls simply prefer whatever cut looks best on another person.


----------



## Rune (Mar 11, 2009)

I like short hair on other women.  I'd have it myself, but it wouldn't look right on me.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Kelly said:


> My second biggest issue was growing it out. It will mullet. I repeat: It *will* mullet.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


Yes! lol, I agree with this. I've got this sort of mullet thing going on, but in a few months the "mullet" will be gone and it will be better. It kind of works, however, considering that I live in Kentucky.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it depends on the shape of your face, how it is styled and maybe even confidence. 
I have seen short hair on some people and the cut was horrible for their face. Women can be attractive with short or long hair, it's just how you pull it off. In the end it's what you prefer that matters.


----------



## Vincenzo II (Oct 19, 2008)

As demonstrated by the Ryder picture, nobody is really going to give a **** as long as it looks good. Assuming your stylist has no incentive to lie to you, I see no reason not to proceed.

I like your ridiculous complaints about having large eyes and a small nose. I have strong cheekbones, a chiselled chin, and rock hard abs, and it's a shame that haunts me every day!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes, I will flaunt my turgid Peter Lorre face with pride! I am so handsome. Vincenzo has taught me the error of my ways.

I'm getting it done. I think I'm going to opt for something along these lines, rather than something as short as the first picture:









I just hope no one notices the ridiculous tattoo I thought would be a totally great idea to etch on the back of my neck when I was 14. Yes, really not regretting that decision right now. If I were any cooler, I'd be sipping Mai Tais with Ben Gazzara.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

You realize, after this thread, you are required to post pics of your new haircut?

It's the forum law.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I used to have short hair too. Like nearly a boyish haircut. I have double eye-lidded eyes which is a tad bit sunken, a tubular nose, and a pair of thick lips. And also, I have a huge forehead. But I am not hot or anything, I actually looked somewhat hideous because I have a flabby chin and i'm now at my all time lousy weight, though I am not fat or anything but the flabs don't show my features good enough.

But I felt much comfortable with long hair and right now, i'm trying to grow it out. I have a short fringe though.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been concidering the same thing, I really doubt my features would suit a short cut. But I *know* my face isnt suited to it..but hey Im not getting any younger right? And Im constantly wanting to go short!!
I also havent had my hair cut by a hairdresser since I was 10..my mother stopped trying to make me go after that & my boyfriend says he doesnt like short hair..:blank
Love the cut you posted up Drella printing it out now..incase I get brave enough to get it done!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i want to see the results! at least blurr out your face or something


i think it will look great.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

id like to see your hair too  like she said you can blur it if you dont want people to see your pic but leave those beautiful eyes alone


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I definitely strongly prefer long. Some women, however, especially small/thin/petite/cute women, can often pull off either long or short successfully.

It takes a long time to grow, so make sure you're certain before you make the leap...


I could give you more of an opinion if I knew what you looked like.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Drella said:


> I'm thin with really over-exaggerated facial features (Huge eyes, arched cartoon satan eyebrows, a really tiny nose and small lips) and a tiny child-like head.... my stylist specifically said Winona Rider short hair, so I guess he thinks I'd pull it off. It's a bit drastic, though. I don't know. I already have social anxiety; it's thinking that so many people will be repulsed by my appearance that puts me off..
> 
> Edit: I just realized how hot I sound.... an infant's head and enormous googly eyes, try to contain yourselves, boys.


Actually, you sound fine. Based on observations, most males appear to prefer all but one of those features as you describe them.

Of course, I could be wrong. I'd have PM'd this, but apparently can't.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes. I love short hair and I think that all the comments about short hair and bone structure and blah blah, is pure bullsh!t. You like short hair, cut it. 
I've had possibly all types of hairstyles and everyone finds my short hair to be the most unattractive...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hoppipolla said:


> everyone finds my short hair to be the most unattractive...


Which is what I'm afraid of...
I did a few of those online makeovers just to see what I would look like (with wigs and hooker make-up) and looking at their results, I don't think I'd pull off short hair. I suppose it may simply be because I'm not accustomed to that look on myself... 
My hair isn't technically long at the moment. It's just above my shoulders (which I don't consider short for me; that's just how I keep my hair), but... yeah.. I don't know if I'll be going any shorter now. (I'm clearly an extremely indecisive/unsure person by nature.)


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

I shaved my head for cancer when I was 14. I didn't like being bald, but I had really really short hair for a long time. Girls can certainly pull it off! As for it being more/less attractive, I guess it depends on the person


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

I've had my hair very short quite a few times. The last time, it was a really bad cut though and it looked horrible. Somehow I managed to grow it out some. It helps if you have really good skin for starters. Usually I get it more wispy and over my ear a little but she cut it like a men's cut. ugh. My skin was bad this last time, and I was about 20 pounds heavier than I am now...it wasn't a good decision, no idea what I was thinking at the time...lol


----------



## claddaghlove (Mar 18, 2009)

I am absolutely partial to short hair on women. I have it myself, though not to a pixie-ish degree.

Like the others said, I suppose it does depend on one's facial structure, etc.. I find long hair kind of boring. It seems to make people blend in and look just like everyone else.


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I didn't know there were 3 other pages. oops. I like the second picture you chose. It sounds like you have the perfect features for short hair. I wouldn't go as short as winona to start with. You can ease into the idea by getting something in-between and see how you like it. How short has your hair been? If you cut it that short, there is nothing to do but grow it out. At least if it's a bit longer, you can try out some different styles that get shorter, then down to winona length if you want it still, keep it for a while or grow it out. I get bored with my hair though, and change the style a lot.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Drella said:


> What's your opinion? Does something like that look okay on women? (In general, I mean).


It really suits her, but I think you need quite delicate features and a sharp jawline (not to mention nice ears) to really pull it off. So I'm not sure if it looks OK on women in general. I read somewhere that if you have short hair and have a style that isn't deliberately feminine (e.g. if you don't wear much make-up and if you prefer an androgynous look), the effect can be ....er... misleading!

I've had both short and long hair, don't have particularly delicate features, don't like wearing a lot of make-up or terribly girly clothes, and let's just say that the reaction to the long hair was more positive! (To be honest, I think the hairdresser who persuaded me to get my hair cut short was just trying to generate more business for herself, since shorter hair needs more frequent cutting to keep it in shape.)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr. Frostie said:


> Yes!


I don't think her hair was short. It was put up.

I kinda favor long hair, but on some women, I like the hairdo that are not too short, like that vampire Twilight girl picture above. It's long enough to look short when teased out, but almost to the shoulder when relaxed. I guess you call them transition hairdos. :lol


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

You have to get your hair cut really short at least once in life.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Drella said:


> Which is what I'm afraid of...
> I did a few of those online makeovers just to see what I would look like (with wigs and hooker make-up) and looking at their results, I don't think I'd pull off short hair. I suppose it may simply be because I'm not accustomed to that look on myself...
> My hair isn't technically long at the moment. It's just above my shoulders (which I don't consider short for me; that's just how I keep my hair), but... yeah.. I don't know if I'll be going any shorter now. (I'm clearly an extremely indecisive/unsure person by nature.)


If it makes any difference, I loved it. At the end of the day, you're the one looking in the mirror and it's your opinion that matters...
See, look at how happy I was:


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's a picture of Ellen Page in the movie Hard Candy. I really liked her short hair in that.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Hoppipolla, that picture is joyous. The short hair looks awesome.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I basically have a bob haircut. It's a little shorter than chin length. I have gotten one comment once that I should grow it out. But I really don't plan to, it's my hair and I'm much happier when it's short.


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 4, 2008)

I really like girls with short, especially when it looks nice on them. Here is a really beautiful girl, for me one of the best looking, Natalie Imbruglia. Just sooo damn Hooot...


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

pita said:


> Hoppipolla, that picture is joyous. The short hair looks awesome.


Thank you. 



bezoomny said:


> I basically have a bob haircut. It's a little shorter than chin length. *I have gotten one comment once that I should grow it out. But I really don't plan to, it's my hair and I'm much happier when it's short.*


Agreed.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

if your hair is blonde, doesn't matter what length. It'll always be awesome.. But a mo-faux hawk looks pretty good on girls.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Damn, the picture isn't working anymore. Here's a different picture of Ellen Page in Hard Candy-


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

^ I remember seeing that movie, but I didn't like her hair styled that way.

Honestly, I'm not worried about men being sexually attracted to me, but I'd rather not be considered manish and hideous by people, in general. From what I gather, that's not what most people think of short haired women, so I'm thankful my mind is so distorted by misconceptions. I always think the worst...


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Maybe losing the attention of men who are concerned with hair length wouldnt be so bad.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

mere phantom said:


> Guys prefer girls with long hair, they just look better. If you are looking to get more attention from guys or to get married, keep it long, it will help, maybe not much but everybit helps, depending on what u want


No, I don't care about men's preferences in that regard. I was wondering about how it looks in a more general sense, not whether or not anyone wants to date a girl with short hair. I won't lose any sleep at night over that. If I were concerned, knowing me, I'd get the guy who goes overboard, and find a doll in his closet made out of my drain hair...


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Loner_Girl said:


> Maybe losing the attention of men who are concerned with hair length wouldnt be so bad.


It would be great, actually.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Pathetic said:


> I really like girls with short, especially when it looks nice on them. Here is a really beautiful girl, for me one of the best looking, Natalie Imbruglia. Just sooo damn Hooot...


That girl would look hot with any haircut.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

it just depends on the girl. Some girls look very good with short hair others don't. I'm not for it or against it. Natalie Imbruglia would also look great with long hair. I think she looks even better with short hair though because with long hair she probably looks similar to a lot of women. With the short hair she looks beautiful and unique.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

mere phantom said:


> *1*Wynona only looked better with short hair cuz it was probably closer to her natural color, that "long hair" picture has her with dyed hair. I'm sick of people with dyed hair, just leave it natural people. I've seen plenty of hot women with brown hair, brown hair is not boring!
> 
> *2*I'll say this, women with longer hair will always look hotter than women with short hair. Give me a woman that looks cute or nice in short hair and then give her long hair and she will turn into super hot and worth drooling over, that's the truth. Sure some women can pull off short hair and look good, but many just cant. Many do it because its easier to maintain, but i guess it depends how short it is, because I've always left my hair kinda thick on top and I'm a guy, cuz having hair super short means its hell styling it, although its fast to wash.
> 
> ...


1. The Winona sentence makes no sense. Her natural hair color is blonde and short hair didn't do anything to make it look blonder.

2. That's just your opinion. I'd take Winona with her short her any day. The long hair overshadows her amazing facial structure. Same thing with Sienna Miller and Natalie Portman.

3. If Michale Phelps can rock the short do, why not a girl? Imperfections are what make a person beautiful.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

So have you decided if you are going to do it yet?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I think I'm getting my hair cut like in the second photo I posted. I like that style much better. I'm going to show it to my stylist and see what he thinks.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

Drella said:


> I think I'm getting my hair cut like in the second photo I posted. I like that style much better. I'm going to show it to my stylist and see what he thinks.


for what it's worth, i think the second haircut was adorable, in addition to being fairly wearable- less extreme and a bit softer than the winona cut. talk to your stylist about it- but i think its a fashionable look. if anything, i think short hair can set a girl apart, in a positive way, and can even convey a sense of confidence (whether you feel you have any or not). i have had several variations of short hair myself and, on a personal level, never experienced any negativity over it - at least not to my face...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It really is funny how you got six pages on hair.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

It depends on the girl. Some women look fine either way, some look better with short hair, some with long hair. It's all really dependent on bone structure, length of neck, and some other things. 

Not that I really notice. I don't look at females and wonder if they'd look better in some style of outfit or whether their hair would look better in some other way. 

A hot girl is a hot girl, regardless of most trends.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Bredwh said:


> Damn, the picture isn't working anymore. Here's a different picture of Ellen Page in Hard Candy-


That movie was CREEPY!


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

A short hair thread without rihanna?
I only just remembered how much I like what she does with her hair.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> That movie was CREEPY!


Yeah, but it's one of my favorites.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Eh, the shortest I ever went was about chin-length, and I didn't like it (and unfortunately I had to endure my college senior portrait with it). The pixie thing can be _very_ striking, but I agree it suits women who are relatively sharp-featured.

It's worth a try - you never really know until you try! You can always grow it back out - just make sure if you're doing it for the first time, that you don't have any important photographic events coming up (like said college senior portrait...).


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Depends if it looks good on her or not. Some girls can rock short hair real good.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Loner_Girl said:


> A short hair thread without rihanna?
> I only just remembered how much I like what she does with her hair.


I want my hair like that


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Youve got your mother in a whirl
Shes not sure if youre a boy or a girl
*Hey babe, your hairs alright*
Hey babe, lets go out tonight
You like me, and I like it all
We like dancing and we look divine
You love bands when theyre playing hard
You want more and you want it fast
They put you down, they say Im wrong
You tacky thing, you put them on

Bowie had some cool short hair.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Paul'sBunyon said:


> Youve got your mother in a whirl
> Shes not sure if youre a boy or a girl
> *Hey babe, your hairs alright*
> Hey babe, lets go out tonight
> ...


I love that song.

Rebel Rebel...la la ..


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

^Thanks. That song is one of my faves. It took a while for me to get Bowie. I feel like I should mention short hair...I like girls with short hair and even if they don't look perfect it's cool to try new styles.

Hot tramp, I love you soooo


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

Did you get your hair cut then? 

I came back to look for the 2nd pic you posted because I'm getting my hair cut today and thought that might be an option. It's cute, still no idea what i'll end up choosing. better hurry up!


----------

